
Show HN: Serverless 2-player 2048 Game Using WebRTC with Annotated Source - chrischen
http://www.instapainting.com/2x2048/
======
chrischen
Due to Safari's lack of WebRTC support, the demo does NOT work in Safari.
Chrome and firefox are fine though.

